# "da" moto a luogo



## tericcia

Ciao a tutti!
Non so se l'argomento è stato già trattato ma non sono riuscita a trovare vecchi thread che ne parlino. Il mio cruccio è: è previsto dalla grammatica italiana l'uso della preposizione DA per introdurre un complemento di moto a luogo?
Altrimenti non saprei come spiegarmi:
- vado dalla nonna
- vado dal medico
- etc...
Grazie


----------



## MünchnerFax

Certamente. Perché non dovrebbe essere previsto? È così naturale... 

Accademia della Crusca (citazione da Serianni)


----------



## tericcia

Ok, ammetto, sono imbarazzatissima!


----------



## Odysseus54

Mi riallaccio qui - sto aiutando mia moglie a imparare l'italiano.  Ieri sera ci siamo avventurati nel girone delle preposizioni usate nel complemento di moto a luogo, e lei mi ha chiesto come mai la preposizione 'da' , che ha come significato principale la provenienza o il moto da luogo, assume in certi casi , importanti perche' usatissimi ( dal dottore, da Piero , dal meccanico ecc. ) il significato di moto a luogo.

Non sono riuscito a trovare una spiegazione circostanziata e ragionevole di quest'ampliamento semantico, che credo sia avvenuto, perlomeno nella lingua scritta, piuttosto di recente.

Infatti troviamo ancora nell'800 la preposizione 'a' dove oggi avremmo 'da' :

_E fatto tardi, tornato *alla* moglie senza preda perch_é_ s'era baloccato ad aspettare fino a sera, disse quello che nell'autore puoi vedere.  ( G. Leopardi - Zibaldone - Luglio o Agosto 1817)

_mentre la costruzione con 'da', perlomeno nel riportare un parlato 'popolare' è già presente :

_Pigliate quei quattro capponi... e portateglieli, perché non bisogna mai andar con le mani vote *da* que' signori.  ( A. Manzoni - I Promessi Sposi - cap III , ca. 1840 )_


C'e' qualcuno che ne sa di piu' ?


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Odysseus

QUI c'è una risposta ad opera della Crusca sul "da" moto a luogo. In effetti non è indicata la ragione di questo allargamento delle funzioni sintattiche del "da" locutivo. Chissà, forse come tentativo di tradurre o "importare" in italiano lo "chez" francese???
Sentiamo se altri hanno una risposta a questo quesito.


----------



## Odysseus54

Si', l'avevo letta - e' descrittiva e molto particolareggiata.  E mi dà materiale per confondere ulteriormente le idee a mia moglie : "Porta la macchina dal meccanico"  ma  "Porta l'assegno al meccanico".

Dove mi blocco e' davanti alla domanda 'perché' - alla quale vorrei almeno rispondere con una discussione sul 'come'.


----------



## valbe_36

Non ho idea del perche', ma pensandoci un po' su, a me pare che DA si usi quando indichi una persona ma sottintendi un luogo che appertiene a quella persona. Per esempio: porta la torta alla nonna. Porta il pana a casa della nonna. Porta il pane dalla nonna (non in mano alla nonna, ma solo a casa sua).


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Vorrei chiedervi se la preposizione "a" invece di "da" è del tutto sbagliata oppure possibile nei casi come:

Vado dal medico
Vado dal parrucchiere
Vado dal barbiere
Vado dal fruttivendolo
Vado dal fornaio
eccetera ...

Ve lo chiedo perché non sono poche le occorrenze di frasi/espressioni tipo "vado al medico" su internet ... 

(Scusate se pongo una domanda già discussa, ma non sono riuscito a trovare una risposta soddisfacente alla mia domanda ...)

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Henry63a

Mai sentito un italiano usare la preposizione *al* in uno qualsiasi dei tuoi esempi, mi viene da pensare che le occorrenze che hai trovato non siano scritte da madrelingua o più semplicemente ci si trovi in presenza di errori di battitura.
Per curiosità ho provato a digitare "Vado al" sulla pagina iniziale di Google e i primi risultati proposti sono monopolizzati da Vasco Rossi con la sua "Vado al massimo" o da comunissime espressioni tipo "Vado al mare/cinema".


----------



## alfaalfa

tericcia said:


> Ok, ammetto, sono imbarazzatissima!


Non lo essere. Se sei barese e vivi a Bari sarai confusa dalla deformazione dialettale. Ricordo molti amici baresi che parlando in italiano usavano espressioni tipo "vado alla nonna" o "vado al medico". A Foggia idem. Nel dialetto stretto preposizione DA nella traslazione italiana  invece la preposizione A. Scivoloni che  ti accorgi accorgi di fare appena lasci la tua città!


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Vorrei chiedervi se la preposizione "a" invece di "da" è del tutto sbagliata oppure possibile nei casi come:
> 
> Vado dal medico
> Vado dal parrucchiere
> Vado dal barbiere
> Vado dal fruttivendolo
> Vado dal fornaio
> eccetera ...
> 
> Ve lo chiedo perché non sono poche le occorrenze di frasi/espressioni tipo "vado al medico" su internet ...
> 
> (Scusate se pongo una domanda già discussa, ma non sono riuscito a trovare una risposta soddisfacente alla mia domanda ...)
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.




Francis, nessuno ti toglie il diritto di esprimerti così:  Vado a Medico, in rete.  Sintetizzazione di _Vado alla voce Medico, in rete._ 

Poi, figliuoli miei, fate come vi garba e piace!



Odysseus54 said:


> Si', l'avevo letta - e' descrittiva e molto particolareggiata.  E mi dà materiale per confondere ulteriormente le idee a mia moglie : "Porta la macchina dal meccanico"  ma  "Porta l'assegno al meccanico".
> 
> Dove mi blocco e' davanti alla domanda 'perché' - alla quale vorrei almeno rispondere con una discussione sul 'come'.




Odysseus, ciao, mi sembra superfluo dirlo ad uno del tuo  calibro, ma non è che nella frase "Porta l'assegno *al meccanico*" il  complemento indiretto 'al meccanico' è complemento di termine?   Non è il caso di dire che la lingua italiana fa distinzione - e in certi casi di scarso contesto la cosa aiuta non poco!- tra complemento di termine e complemento di moto a luogo nella frase in oggetto? 

Sul perché di questa elezione d'uso , come d'altronde altre preposizioni, una ricerca filologica non l'ho mai affrontata. 

S.V


----------



## bearded

Lo Zingarelli fa derivare la preposizione 'da'  da _de+ab_  ed anche da _de+ad._  Questa doppia derivazione spiegherebbe il perché dei complementi sia di moto da luogo che di moto a luogo ('da' introduce comunque anche molti altri complementi; faccio solo alcuni esempi: aspettami dal tabaccaio (stato in luogo), lo aspetto da 3 mesi (tempo), da artista quale sei (limitazione)...
Questa spiegazione tuttavia secondo me è dubbia.  Il D.E.I. (Diz.etim.ital.Battisti-Alessio) ad esempio parla solo di _de+ab._


----------



## Romani_ite_domum

Una spiegazione può essere fornita tenendo conto della differenza tra oggetti animati ed inanimati

"Vado dal farmacista" (oggetto animato).
"Vado al cinema" oppure "Vado in farmacia" (oggetto inanimato).


----------



## quasi.stellar

Altra spegazione, molto interessante, deriva dagli usi storici di altre lingue latine:

catalano:
anar cal metge = andare dal medico, oppure
anar can Mario = andare a casa del mario.

Cal è la contrazione di "a ca de el" mentre can è la contrazione di "a ca (casa) de en Mario" essendo "en" l'articolo maschile usato per i nomi propri.

Per il poco che so, sia "chez" che "da" in questo senso sono contrazioni di "a casa di", con le debite variazioni linguistiche.


----------



## olaszinho

quasi.stellar said:


> andare a casa del mario



L'uso dell'articolo in questo caso, davanti a un nome maschile, è puro lombardo.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Chiaro.
Ma in questo caso era la trascrizione letterale del catalano. Dove l'articolo con i nomi propri è obbligatorio.


----------



## Nino83

Anche Rohlfs (Grammatica storica della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti, vol. 3 pag. 219) dice che la preposizione "da" (che è un'innovazione neolatina, infatti non è presente nelle lingue romanze occidentali, cioè francese, occitano, catalano, spagnolo, galego, portoghese, e nemmeno al meridione, dove l'uso di "da" è ristretto a Napoli, Taranto, dialetti calabro-lucani) proviene da _de ab_ e da _de ad_. 
La forma proveniente da _de ab_ è la più antica (Form. Andec. dell'anno 676 _de ab odiernum diae_, in un documento di Teramo del 991 _dab unu latere_, in uno di Fermo del 1144 _dab alio lato_, nel «Ritmo cassinese» (str. 9) _dab enitiu_.) ed è quella che si usa per il moto da luogo, il cui uso si è esteso al complemento d'agente (da lui) e alla distanza temporale (da cinque mesi). 
Non è escluso che un'altra fonte di "da" sia _de ad_ (Questo de - ad si fonda sulla forma dad dell'italiano antico, per esempio in Cecco Angiolieri _non mi posso partir dad amare_ (son. 3), in Calabria _dad Ajita_ 'da Aieta', in Corsica _dad èllu_ 'da lui'; cfr. in ladino _dad hoz davent_ 'da oggi in avanti'.) 
Scrive Rohlfs "Il passaggio al senso del francese 'chez' può comprendersi ammettendo un grado intermedio 'dalla parte di'; 'verso': _vado dal medico, sono stato da te, ti aspetto dal notaio_. Questo grado intermedio si ritrova ancora in esempi come _stava da Santa Maria Novella, abita da Piazza Colonna_."
In siciliano si usa _di_ (italiano "da") per il moto da luogo, _a_ (italiano "a") e _unni_ (dove, da "onde", italiano "da") per il moto a luogo. _Vegnu di Roma, vaiu a Roma, vai unni u dutturi_.


----------

